# Hi from CA!



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi from a fellow Calfornian and welcom to the forum!

Congrats on retirement & getting your first horse! That will certainly keep you busy. You know it is "required" (just cuz we LOVE it) that you post pix when you get your horse. We want to see her!!

You may already know that when you ask horse people a question you'll get twice as many answers as the number of people you ask, LOL. In other words, there is no one way to do things and everyone can have multiple views on things. Find a good instructor and they will guide you through. 

I see you live in Ojai ... are you anywhere near the Thatcher School? Richard Winters is currently in charge of the Horse Program there. He & his wife, Cheryl, are the nicest of people and Richard is a very knowledgeable/accomplished horseman. Ojai is a lovely area. 

I live in Tehachapi and currently compete in Reined Cowhorse with my mare and have a filly in training to do the same (you can follow our journal at this link if you are so inclined). Horses keep me out of trouble, LOL .... 

Looking forward to seeing more future from you!


----------



## Laredo (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi, sounds like you definitely have fun with your horse! We have a deposit on a beautiful blue roan gelding, waiting for vet check, then he will be ours and I’ll post his pic!
Yes we are near Thatcher, thanks for the tip! I have a couple other references for good trainers. I can’t wait!
Also, how the heck do I change my user name!? Lol


----------



## AGibson (Nov 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! I am down south in California in the foothills of Mt. Baldy. My daughter lives and rides in Goleta. Congratulations on your new horse. I hope everything goes smoothly with the vet check and you can get on to having fun with your new pal. I ride the trails down here on a rescue horse that I got a year ago. We should do a West Coast HF camp/trail ride. I hear the trails are great in the Tehachapi area! hint hint @kewpalace. LOL. Can't wait to see pictures. And I think you might be able to edit your name if you click up in the right hand corner of the screen under User CP. It takes your to your profile. I believe you can edit from there.


----------



## Laredo (Dec 6, 2018)

Thank you for the welcome! Two great areas, mt baldy and Goleta. Ok I found where to edit but cannot find a change user name option, driving me crazy lol. Also I don’t see the pic of my hopefully horse that I posted in my profile showing in my posts. Oh well, thought I knew how to use a computer. Hope my riding lessons go better than my forum use!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

to change user name, go and start a thread in the Talk to the Team area, you can speak with the mods in private and select a new name. You can only change your user name if you have a very good reason to do so, and I assume you are wanting to ditch your full , real name, no? that's sufficient reason but should be done before you become deeply established in your first user name.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

@AGibson Maybe I know your daughter. The Goodland is my stomping ground.


----------



## AGibson (Nov 23, 2018)

@CaliforniaDreaming she rides out of Glen Annie.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*Welcome to the Forum!!*_ :wave::wave:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

AGibson said:


> @CaliforniaDreaming she rides out of Glen Annie.



No way!!! That is a small world indeed. I board there!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

kewpalace are you in bvs , cv ?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@stevenson - Sand Canyon.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

@kewpalace .. Bksfld


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm in So Cal too. Great riding weather here, you should really enjoy having a horse.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

@stevenson - work in Bako; and go to Roger Bias' in Edison for cow work!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum! I am past retirement age and am starting what I thought was my last filly and horse. I guess I'm a liar as I am now looking at an older horse to go with her for an instant rider. LOL


----------

